# Source Code von Sun's Java Klassen



## hdi (26. Okt 2008)

Hallo, hab in der API vergebens nach dem Source Code der jeweiligen Klassen gekuckt.
Den gibt's doch open source, oder nicht? Um einige Klassen besser zu verstehen bzw. sie leicht abzuändern (in meinem Fall wollte ich mir mal FlowLayout ankucken und etwas ändern), wäre es schon sehr schön wenn man den source code nachschlagen kann....

Gibts da ne was im inet?


----------



## maki (26. Okt 2008)

> Um einige Klassen besser zu verstehen


Das ist ein guter Grund.



> sie leicht abzuändern (in meinem Fall wollte ich mir mal FlowLayout ankucken und etwas ändern),


Das ist NICHT ok!
Oder willst du Java - eine Plattformunabhängige Sprache - so umbauen dass nur noch du allein deine Programme ausführen kannst?

Ansonsten die Sourcen Teil des JDK unter Windows (srz.zip), können extra heruntergeladen werden und unter vielen Linux Distros kann man sie über den Packetmanager installieren.


----------



## Bert Brenner (26. Okt 2008)

Im Ordner des JDK gibts eine Datei src.zip


----------



## hdi (27. Okt 2008)

maki, was redest du  :bae: 

danke für die src datei


----------



## maki (27. Okt 2008)

> maki, was redest du bae.gif


Ich habe versucht einem (nicht aufnahmefähigen?) Anfänger fundemantale Prinzipien zu erklären


----------



## hdi (27. Okt 2008)

danke, aber ich glaub du stellst dir da was falsches vor. ich baue nix um sodass ich ein manipuliertes java habe dass nicht mehr plattform unabhängig ist und nur noch mit meinen programmen funktioniert. ich nutze nur klassen und passe sie meinen problemen an, ich überschreibe ja keine klassen von sun Oo


----------



## Wildcard (27. Okt 2008)

hdi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke, aber ich glaub du stellst dir da was falsches vor. ich baue nix um sodass ich ein manipuliertes java habe dass nicht mehr plattform unabhängig ist und nur noch mit meinen programmen funktioniert. ich nutze nur klassen und passe sie meinen problemen an, ich überschreibe ja keine klassen von sun Oo


Dann ist dir hoffentlich klar, dass das lizenzrechtliche Konsequenzen mit sich bringt?


----------



## hdi (27. Okt 2008)

Was? Also ich weiss echt nich was ihr denkt was ich hier mache.

Ich hab mir den Source Code von FlowLayout durchgelesen, und nachvollzogen. Daraufhin habe ich mir mein eigenes Layout geschrieben, und natürlich gibt es Ähnlichkeiten. Aber was hat das mit Lizenz Rechten zu tun? Jeder JAva Programmierer macht die ganze Zeit nix anderes als Klassen und Interfaces zu nutzen und angepasst zu implementieren. Mir kann doch keiner verbieten, meinen eigenen LayoutManager zu schreiben, ich meine dafür bietet Sun ja dieses Interface an.

Also kA was ihr denkt, ich hab doch nich das FlowLayout *überschrieben* !! Ich habe eine eigene, neue Klasse gemacht, für mich, verkauf ich das? Ne, wo is das Problem? Versteh euch grad echt nicht. Java is eine Programmiersrpache, sie ist von Sun so ausgelegt dass man schnell vorgefertige Dinge nutzen und anpassen kann, das is der Sinn von Java


----------



## tuxedo (27. Okt 2008)

Hehe, da fühlt sich gerade einer angepisst ;-)


>> ich nutze nur klassen und passe sie meinen problemen an, ich überschreibe ja keine klassen von sun Oo

Das liest sich eben wie:

Ich hab den Sourcecode von Klasse X genommen, Methode A abgeschnitten und Methode B hinzugefügt und nenn das dann mein eigen ...

Dass soetwas konsequenzen hat, wollte Wildcard vorbringen. Dass das verboten sein soll, davon war nicht die Rede ...

- Alex


----------



## hdi (27. Okt 2008)

Hm, ja also ich denke ihr redet im allgemeinen, und ich von meinem layout, das is das problem 
ein layout implementiret den LayoutManager und naja ich muss halt diese Methoden überschreiben.
Dass bei jedem Layout zu einem grossen Teil das gleiche passiert, liegt in der Natur der Sache...Was soll ich tun ^^
Ich weiss auch nicht inwiefern das Konsequenzen haben soll? Muss ich jetz mit Absicht alles, was einer Klasse von Sun ähnelt, so umschreiben dass es ja nicht ähnlich aussieht, obwohl es nun mal ähnlich IST ?
Oder darf ich gar nicht Dinge entwickeln, die ähnlich sind?

Naja, bevor Sun zu mir kommt und mich haut, geht die We... mom Haustür klingelt :lol:


----------



## tuxedo (28. Okt 2008)

Du siehst das noch alles viel zu eng, oder du hast eine andere Vorstellung von "Konsequenzen" wie wir ;-)

Für den Fall von "Ich hab den Sourcecode von Klasse X genommen, Methode A abgeschnitten und Methode B hinzugefügt und nenn das dann mein eigen ... " hat das die Konsequenzen, dass du dich an die von Sun vorgegebene Lizenz halten musst. Mehr nicht. Handelst du gegen diese Lizenz, kann das DIE Folgen haben, die du dir unter dem Wort "KONSEQUENZEN" offensichtlich ausgemalt hast.

Ableiten/erben und gegen Klassen von SUN und Co. linken ist im Sinne eines SDKs und auch so gewollt und erlaubt.

Klassen/Sourcecode _kopieren_, modifizieren und sein eigen nennen ist halt ne andere Sache.

Was du machst ist deine Sache.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Okt 2008)

Ob der Code etwas ähnliches macht ist erst mal egal. Wenn du hingegen Quellcode kopierst und anschließend modifizierst, musst du dich an die Regeln halten. Aktuelle Java Versionen sind GPL mit Classpath Exception. Etwas zu kopieren bedeutet also das du dein Programm unter die GPL stellen musst und den Source ausliefern und vorhalten musst.
In Versionen vor dem OpenJDK ist das Kopieren/Modifizieren von Sun Code generell untersagt.


----------

